# bee-o-pac requierments



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm using mine for the second year in a row, guess I'll be using the same ones next year too.

I read the book on comb honey, but everytime I reduce the hive size to compact them they swarm.


----------



## abeille (Jun 12, 2003)

I used Bee-O-Pac for the first time this year. I bought 3 medium hive bodies and placed 8 Bee-O-Pac frames in each. I put two of those mediums on top of a queen excluder on a two deep hive bodies brood chamber of my strongest hive at the beginning of the major honey flow. Didn't do anything more, no removal of the queen for a few days and crowding.

The bees filled the first to mediums in about 3 weeks, then I installed the last one below. That one took about 3 weeks to to be filled.

Got around 325 individual packs because the side ones are always partially built. I eat it on the spot, mmmmmmmmmm.......... 

The hive is still strong, with no signs of swarming, and is filling its second deep hive honey super placed after the bee-o-pacs.

They are easy to use, and really look good. I almost sold out my entire production in a few weeks, so I will do more next year.

Hope this helps

Hugo


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

I use 3 supers (bee o pac for all) to get them to work in. start with 2 in the compact and then add the 3rd when they need the space while putting the previous top one on the bottom and the previous bottom in the middle. Just look at the dadant First lessons in beekeeping book for the super rotation methods. Follow this and replace with normal supers when the flow ends.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

I can't tell from the company's website photos but it looks like the frames have to be replaced every year. Is part of the Bee O Pac frame removed as part of the harvest process? I saw someone was getting around $3 for a section so even if they did require replacement they'd still pay for themselves.

Michael


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is part of the Bee O Pac frame removed as part of the harvest process?

Basically, yes.  The frame is just one piece of what you see the individual packages made of and they punch out. So the "frame" is just a small bit of plastic that is the waste when you punch out the sections.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Anyone having issues with the frames colaping under their own weight when they start getting full?
Did they start making them with a little thicker plastic? I tried them out last season, but had no end of trouble with them....

J.R.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, when filled with honey, they are heavy and fickle. Since they are just a "hair" taller than the super, they tend to get stuck down to the top bars right under the super. 

I agree, they are quite thin, a little hard to work with, and if you remove or rotate a super that is partially filled, the frames tend to come out of allignment. And the edges are slow to be filled.

However, if you can overcome these difficulties, I find they sell quite nicely at farmer's markets for $2.50

Since they are smaller than conventional sections, people seem more eager to part with $2.50 rather than $5.00 for a section of cut comb in a clam shell. Pound for pound, bee-o-pac are more expensive for the consumer.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Honey Harvester (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks for the replys. Has anyone had trouble selling them and who tend to go for them more often. Thanks


----------

